# Speaker wires through the ceiling ?



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

OK, I'm finally ready to replace that single pair of speaker wires with two pairs, so that the stereo will actually be stereo. Shouldn't be a big problem, just loosen the wire at the radio and tie/tape two pair to it; then pull it through from the speaker end.







No dice. The wire will not pull through, at least not with the amount of force that I'm willing to give it without knowing for sure what I'm doing.

Have any of you added a wire to run the second speaker? How did you do it? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Don't pull to hard, the wires are tied off in places. I'd drop light fixtures, fan, etc so you can feed 2 new wires. If you have a wire tape use that to fish the wires through. I was going to run wires for my fan from the front of the camper. The problem you'll have is the front/back braces, you'll need to run the wires across the camper then up to the speakers. Giving yourself as many access points as you can get should help. But alas I haven't tackled mine so advice is all I can share. Good luck Gary.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

On my last 28BHS i added a car cd player and two speakers in the ceiling. I used a fish tape to pull the wires and used a stud finder to find the ceiling structure so when i cut the speaker holes i didn't fut the bracing. it's kind of tricky but very doable. I plan to do the same to my new 28BHS soon.

Jim


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks folks, that's sorta what I thought. I'll see how far I can get with the available openings and a fish tape. The 25FBS only has the air conditioner between the stereo unit and the speakers. I may have to add two front speakers, just to get a path for the speaker wires.














Darn the bad luck!!
















Happy Camping,

Gary


----------

